# Any 2010 Hawaii car rental codes?



## cvmar (Aug 10, 2009)

Since Costco won't have their 2010 car rental discounts until very late this year and most of the entertainment book coupon codes do not include Hawaii I was wondering if anyone knows of any car rental discount codes for 2010 that include Hawaii? I have a preliminary reservation with Alamo for 10 days on Maui for a full size vehicle for $324.00 including taxes but am looking for a better deal. Thanks.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 10, 2009)

When are you going?  Right now I have a reservation with Avis for Maui in April for one week at $226 (intermediate).  That is using my corporate discount, which generally beats the available discount codes.


----------



## cvmar (Aug 10, 2009)

We are going in March for 10 days.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 10, 2009)

cvmar said:


> We are going in March for 10 days.



That is prime time on Maui.  I wish you luck in finding a good car rental rate.  It seems that the rates have been higher there recently.


----------



## bmann (Aug 12, 2009)

*Hawaii Car Rentals*

I use this website when I travel to Hawaii. Usually stay under $200 for the week in a full size. Check it out.

www.discounthawaiicarrental.com/discount-links.htm


----------



## Luanne (Aug 12, 2009)

bmann said:


> I use this website when I travel to Hawaii. Usually stay under $200 for the week in a full size. Check it out.
> 
> www.discounthawaiicarrental.com/discount-links.htm



I just sent a request.  I'll post back when I get it and let you know if it beats the price I already have with Avis using a corporate discount.


----------



## bmann (Aug 12, 2009)

*Hawaii Rental*

If you want immediate quotes pull up the website and click on the discount link under your preferred rental company and fill in the dates and car and it will give you the rates immediatley.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 12, 2009)

bmann said:


> If you want immediate quotes pull up the website and click on the discount link under your preferred rental company and fill in the dates and car and it will give you the rates immediatley.



I saw that.  But I opted to find out what their "best" rate is.  I have time. 

Okay, went in and clicked on the Avis quote button.  Came back with a rate of $237.81, which is more than the reservation I currently have at $226.24.  And what's interesting is that is asked me for my Wizard number.

Thrifty had no rates available and Budget came back with a quote of $229.59, still more than the reservation I currently have.  I'm still waiting to see what comes back as the "best" rate.


----------



## calgarygary (Aug 12, 2009)

As you have a fall back reservation, I suggest also using Priceline close to when you travel - that will probably give you the lowest rates.  Visit betterbidding.com to see what rates are being successful.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 12, 2009)

And, here is what I got back:

"Sorry we will not have 2010 rates until early Sept. Please check back then."


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 12, 2009)

Luanne said:


> I saw that.  But I opted to find out what their "best" rate is.  I have time.
> 
> Okay, went in and clicked on the Avis quote button.  Came back with a rate of $237.81, which is more than the reservation I currently have at $226.24.  And what's interesting is that is asked me for my Wizard number.
> 
> Thrifty had no rates available and Budget came back with a quote of $229.59, still more than the reservation I currently have.  I'm still waiting to see what comes back as the "best" rate.



Thanks for this folks!!! 

I had made reservations for our trip in February/March 2010 in Maui and Kaui with Alamo back in May 09.  

Through this company I was able to save $60 over what was booked with Alamo in OGG.

Kaui is a bit of a different story where Alamo's May's quoation beating those linked by roughly $70.   I've not looked at Alamo's current pricing.  (Next up through Costco once their coupons are good for 2010!)


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the thread! 

This reminded me to check my upcoming trips. I was able to get a mid-size from Alamo via Priceline just now for September at $12/day + tax. This saves $107 compared to the Costco Alamo reservation I've had for months...for the same car! Total $188.62 for 10 days vs $296.15 from Costco/Alamo.

Now I'm checking other upcoming trips...


----------



## Calyn79 (Aug 22, 2009)

*bidding Priceline - how many tries do you get?*

Hi folks
I've bid Priceline only once and was successful on my first bid. 

Right now I'm looking for a car for Jan 2010 for 4 weeks. If I bid Priceline now and am unsuccessful, can I use the same information provided now later and bid later, perhaps even my same dollar bid? I seem to remember something that I read before that said you only get one shot at it, or you have to change your dates, car type, dollar bid, charge card #, etc.....is this true?

Any other hints would be helpful too. I can't believe the cost of cars this last little while. :annoyed: 

Thanks in advance to all you who bid Priceline regularly and know the 'ropes'.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 22, 2009)

Calyn79 said:


> If I bid Priceline now and am unsuccessful, can I use the same information provided now later and bid later, perhaps even my same dollar bid?



Yes.  You just need to wait either 24 or 48 hours (I can't remember which).  You can also "re-bid" right away if you change the type of car along with the price.  A change of price alone isn't enough to allow you to re-bid.


----------



## winger (Aug 22, 2009)

I know the costco AWD code A108326 works for Avis for all/most of 2010 - I just booked my July 2010 Washington DC trip.  Only the additional coupons for 2010 are not available yet for additional discounts, these Costco coupon's for 2010 you just have to wait.

For each Dec 2007 Oahu and spring break 2009 Maui, I got two-weeks full-sized rentals around $310 each (including all airport taxes, fees, etc), Oahu with Alamo and Maui with Hertz.  I used Priceline.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 22, 2009)

winger:  I went to Costco Travel and called up Avis -- none of those offered 7/2010 reseervations.  How did you do that???


----------



## winger (Aug 22, 2009)

i went to AVIS.com, selected my dates of travel, and entered the AWD#.

On another AVIS reservation for same dates, i made a normal reservation and called in a rep to apply the "National Costco Discount Code"  (different than coupon code).


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Winger -- I made the reservation.  I think the rates will come down, but at least I have one.  Do you think the following is a good price:
June 28-July 9 (10 days, 21 hrs) for base of 274.38 and total of $368.44???


----------



## Luanne (Aug 23, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Thanks Winger -- I made the reservation.  I think the rates will come down, but at least I have one.  Do you think the following is a good price:
> June 28-July 9 (10 days, 21 hrs) for base of 274.38 and total of $368.44???



You might want to check Advantage on Maui.

I have an Avis reservation for Maui end of April, 2010, using  a corporate discount for a midsize that comes to $226.24/week total.  When I used the AWD# posted here, I came up with over $400 for the same rental.  Using Advantage (which someone tipped me off to on TUG) I got the same week's rental for $169.05.


----------



## winger (Aug 24, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Thanks Winger -- I made the reservation.  I think the rates will come down, but at least I have one.  Do you think the following is a good price:
> June 28-July 9 (10 days, 21 hrs) for base of 274.38 and total of $368.44???


I think that is a little pricey, esp since the Costco coupon (which offers additional discount) is not available yet.

I agree with Luanne's post.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 24, 2009)

bmann:  How does it work with Discount.....?  When they confirmed your reservation is it through the Avis, Budget companies and you show up at those booths at the airport to pick up your car -- or what?  TIA


----------



## bmann (Aug 25, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> bmann:  How does it work with Discount.....?  When they confirmed your reservation is it through the Avis, Budget companies and you show up at those booths at the airport to pick up your car -- or what?  TIA



Yes, go to the rental car company listed on your reservation. You are using their company discount code with the third party rental car company. I don't understand how there compensation is done. It must be with additional cost savings with the volume of rentals.


----------

